# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Oglas za edukaciju za rodinu savjetnicu za dojenje

## emily

Pozivamo vas da se prijavite za *18. generaciju* edukacije za Rodinu savjetnicu za dojenje.

Očekivano trajanje edukacije: od 15. veljače 2018. do listopada 2018. godine (okvirno).

Kriteriji i očekivane osobine polaznica su:

članstvo u udruzi Roda (moguće učlanjenje najkasnije mjesec dana nakon početka edukacije);vlastito iskustvo dojenja u trajanju od najmanje 9 mjeseci od čega je poželjno 6 mjeseci isključivog dojenja;do sada pokazan interes ili aktivno sudjelovanje u Rodinim aktivnostima vezanim uz dojenje;komuniciranje s uvažavanjem sugovornica, uvažavanje drugih ljudi i drugačijih svjetonazora;pristup Internetu, e-mailu i Internet alatima koje koristimo tijekom edukacije i savjetovanja (forum, društvene mreže, zoom ili skype);mogućnost redovitog sudjelovanja na online sastancima putem Zoom aplikacije, koji su sastavni dio edukacije;dobro znanje engleskog jezika imogućnost dolaska u Zagreb tijekom edukacije na komunikacijske radionice (radionica u trajanju od dva dana).


Teme koje će se obrađivati na edukaciji su sljedeće:


fiziologija dojenjaproblemi u dojenju i rješenjakako učinkovito pružiti podršku i pomoć majkama i obiteljima oko dojenjadodatne teme iz područja prirodnog poroda, zaštite dojenja i feminizma, kroz prizmu dojenja.

Polaznice su obavezne sudjelovati u komunikacijskim radionicama za rad na SOS telefonu koje se održavaju u Zagrebu. Sredstva za putovanje i smještaj na radionice i ispite u ovom trenutku nisu osigurana te ih snose polaznice.

Sve Rodine savjetnice za dojenje dužne su poštivati *Etički kodeks savjetnica*, isto su obavezne i sve polaznice edukacije (http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=113&Show=2901).

U grupu primamo najviše 10 polaznica.

Edukacija se odvija putem internetskog foruma i aplikacije za online sastanke, polaznice rješavaju zadatke u zadanom roku, odgovaraju na dodatna pitanja, obrađuju različitu preporučenu literaturu i sudjeluju u diskusiji na internetskom forumu i online sastancima.

Važan uvjet je i redovitost predavanja zadaća, stoga se od polaznica očekuje i visok stupanj odgovornosti. Zbog dinamike edukacije ponovljena kašnjenja ne mogu se uvažiti i u tom slučaju polaznica gubi pravo na daljnju edukaciju.
Nakon završene teorijske edukacije i obavljenih komunikacijskih radionica, polaznice polažu i usmeni ispit. Nakon uspješno položenog ispita, stječu naziv Rodinih savjetnica za dojenje. 

Od polaznica edukacije za dojenje očekuje se da nakon završetka edukacije i polaganja ispita – savjetuju na SOS telefonu. Zato molimo da se u edukaciju ne prijavljujete ako niste sigurne da ovaj uvjet možete ispuniti. Savjetovanje na SOS telefonu podrazumijeva telefonski angažman od ukupno 30 sati tjedno (poslijepodne i jedan dan vikenda) svakih 6 do 7 tjedana.

Poslovi (obaveze) savjetnice uključuju:
-   savjetovanje na Rodinom SOS telefonu za dojenje
-   savjetovanje korisnica na Rodinom forumu i _Facebook_ grupi za dojenje
-   vođenje Malih škola dojenja.

Dodatno, savjetnice mogu:
-   odgovarati e-mailom na pitanja koja pristižu,
-   sudjelovati u izradi Rodinih materijala o dojenju, tekstova na Portalu,
-   držati predavanja o dojenju na Rodinim i drugim događanjima,
-   voditi Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju (uz dodatne komunikacijske radionice),
-   sudjelovati u radu tima za monitoring Pravilnika o marketingu mliječnih formula i
-   stalno nadograđivati svoja znanja i vještine i dr..

Edukacija je zahtjevna, ozbiljna i svakodnevna. Takav je i kasniji angažman u ovome projektu.

Kod izbora polaznica edukacije uzet ćemo u obzir: regionalnu zastupljenost polaznica (zbog planiranja rada na telefonu i malim školama).

Prije početka edukacije sa svakom polaznicom potpisat ćemo ugovor kojim se definiraju prava i obaveze obje strane. 
Udruga Roda u provedbu ove edukacije uložit će značajan volonterski doprinos te će ugovor definirati i penale u slučaju odustajanja od edukacije/savjetovanja. Ugovor će biti naknadno definiran, a svakako prije konačnog odabira polaznica, kako bi se svaka s njim na vrijeme upoznala.

Uz prijavu kandidatkinje, potrebno je priložiti kratki životopis i motivacijsko pismo s opisom dosadašnjeg iskustva u dojenju i eventualnih aktivnosti na području savjetovanja u dojenju.

Prijave ćemo prikupljati od 1. do 14. veljače 2018. godine.
Komisiju čini pet savjetnica za dojenje: Ivana Zanze, Emina Anđelković, Alisa Aliti, Željka Buljan i Adaleta Perković.

Vašu prijavu možete slati na e-mail: adaleta.perkovic@gmail.com.

Voditeljica edukacije za savjetnice za dojenje
Adaleta Perković
Za udrugu Roditelji u akciji

----------


## emily

podizem  :Smile: 

prijave za edukaciju primamo do sutra 15.2.

----------


## mašnica

Kakvo je stanje sa savjetnicama? Imam osjecaj da je poprilicna navala na sos telefon i da puno majki nazalost ne moze doci do adekvatne pomoci.

Pripremaju li se ponovno kakve edukacije za savjetnice?

----------


## spajalica

Uskoro se plainra nova generacija.
Poziva je i dalje puno. Telefonska linija jos uvijek jedna.
Ali za raiku od nekad postoji Fb grupa. A i mail dojenje@roda.hr.
Tako da mislim ipak laksi nacin dolaska do pomoci.

----------


## mašnica

Šteta za samo jednu liniju, jasno da je potražnja velika. Pratim! Hvala na info.

----------

